
JSON relations in GDPR records of processing activities JSON object - cedricbonhomme
https://objects.monarc.lu/schema/relations/19
======
cedricbonhomme
These relations are generated based on refs in JSON schemas with MOSP:
[https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP](https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP)

